# Sasha - Three Months Old



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Aww..look at sweet Gunnie. Did I miss a thread? What is happening with his hair? Sorry, I have been speed reading posts at work lately, been so busy. Sasha is getting soooo big! What the heck are you feeding that boy? I need to fatten up Boone alittle.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunnie had an allergic reaction to the groomer's shampoo and lost most of his coat, itching like crazy, got Staph infection. Now on antibiotic and steroid. Praying the itchies don't come back once he's off the steroid. Sasha has been scratching too. Hope it's just from how dry it is.

Sasha is eating Puppy Wellness but we are slowly putting him on Gunner's all stages Nature's Variety.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's adorable. Poor Gunner--at least hair grows back!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Three months old already?!! Wow that flew right by!

He's growing cuter and cuter every day. Gunnie looks great too, fur or not!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Love the one of the pouncer


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sasha is adorable and Gunner, you are so handsome even without all your hair. :smooch:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What beautiful boys you have. And Sasha looks so full of life. Bet he's keeping you busy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Deb, Sasha is so so handsome. What an absolute doll. You know, Gunnie looks alot like Maggie right now. She has blown coat big time and looks very coat-thin. I'm hoping that it's over and will start coming back in.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Deb, your Boys are beautiful, I like all the pictures but my favorite is the last.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are both so pretty.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

They are both adorable, and Sasha is looking more gorgeous each day .
Thanks for sharing with us, wishing them many healthy years.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your boys are so handsome....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy Quarter Year Sasha. They make for a very handsome pair of pups.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 3 Month Birthday Sasha, you handsome hunk! 

Deb, I'm sorry about Gunner's fur, but I think he's still handsome too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww- happy 3 month birthday, Sasha!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Aw, I've been away lately and missed seeing Sasha & Gunner's pics. He's getting SO big. I hope Gunner starts feeling better soon. Ike's still itchy too, so is my son's pup Hunter. I think it's seasonal allergies. I had thought it might be the dry air, but it's been raining and they're still very itchy. The sores that Ike had caused have healed nicely, so no worries there.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Aww Deb.....Sasha is adorable, is it me or do they look so much bigger in pictures? When I look at Ty's pictures he looks huge compared to real life. How are they getting along?
Great looking boys!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Great pictures Deb!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, Sasha is getting so big. And I love that picture of Gunner - what a face!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

how sweet! Sasha looks so small, not 3 months more like 2, too cute!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such a handsome pup that Sasha is. Poor Gunner, but don't worry boy, you're still very handsome too


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace says that his little brother looks awesome!!!!!!! And I just can't believe how well Gunner took to him. It's like they've been together forever.


----------

